# Favorite firearm or personal carry weapon?



## ccpro (Oct 7, 2012)

Being a weapons collector, I'm always fascinated in everyones opinion of handguns or personal carry weapons.  I have a concealed permit, however, I don't carry a firearm on my or in my vehicle.  I always carry a knife because it's a tool more than a weapon.  I will always have a club, bat, or something intimidating in case of a bad scene, but I'm never looking for trouble.  My goto gun at the house would be my Colt 45 modified with a speed trigger or my S&W 9mm model 59.  I leave the wife with a 38 snub revolver because all she has to do is point and pull the trigger, no loading, cocking, etc.  My knives are mainly autos or otfs, usually to $$ to lose.  Anyone else?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2012)

colt anaconda 44mg put a big hole in a fool


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 7, 2012)

Gen 3 Glock 19 9MM. My everyday carry. 1st gun I ever fired was my Father's Gen 1 Glock 17. I've been a Glock Guy ever since.

Things get more interesting at home. 

Remington 870 tactical, S&W AR15. 

I'm still anxiously waiting for the Zombiepocalypse...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 7, 2012)

Browning Hi Power for me
44 spl for the wife.


----------



## DADAWG (Oct 7, 2012)

sig sauer 1911 , 4.2 inch barrel and crimson trace laser on it.


----------



## DADAWG (Oct 7, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Browning Hi Power for me
> 44 spl for the wife.



browning hi power , sweet.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 7, 2012)

Carry a m&p shield 9mm. 

Glock 22c at the house with a rem 870 loaded with buck and a rock rivers AR on order. 

Wife has a 38 special by the bed


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 7, 2012)

my carry weapon is a Sig Sauer P229 .40 cal.

I have so many guns that i swear i have to be on the ATF watch list!  lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2012)

Sometimes when I'm alone at the house I take out my Remington 870 and pet it and talk to it.  My carry though is a S&W Sigma 9MM. I am going to be picking up some compact 40 soon though. I'll probably go with a Sig.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> sig sauer 1911 , 4.2 inch barrel and crimson trace laser on it.



Good taste dawg!


----------



## Azog (Oct 7, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> sig sauer 1911 , 4.2 inch barrel and crimson trace laser on it.



I've got one of these, and you cannot find a better 1911 for the money. Fit and finish is top notch.

My favorite handgun right now is the G20. My buddy reloads, so he makes some proper, hot rounds. I love that gun.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 7, 2012)

Glock 26 in a Minatar hybrid, inside the pants holster. Never leave home without it.

Come get some.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 7, 2012)

The original G. Great choice bro. Cocked and locked?



BigGameHunter said:


> Browning Hi Power for me
> 44 spl for the wife.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 7, 2012)

well, can't carry here but if I could would be my Bersa


----------



## Oenomaus (Oct 7, 2012)

S&W 40 cal no special mods. Had a S&W 9mm with an extended clip that was stolen. Since you bros seem to know a lot more about guns, maybe someone can point me in the direction of finding a nice piece for lefty's.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 7, 2012)

grind4it said:


> The original G. Great choice bro. Cocked and locked?



Ive had a bunch of hand guns but that is my favorite.  

Its the same gun finish and all that is in Millgirls AV.
Chambered not cocked single action too dangerous.  Ive seen some dumb ass police officers carrying cocked but not for me.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 7, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sometimes when I'm alone at the house I take out my Remington 870 and pet it and talk to it.  My carry though is a S&W Sigma 9MM. I am going to be picking up some compact 40 soon though. I'll probably go with a Sig.



Bro no need to get a compact .40. They break your hand lol. Seriously, if they are far enough that you miss locating the front sight on a sub 40 takes too damn long. If they are close enough that you aren't going to miss then a .40 isn't going to do anything a 9mm won't. Hell just use a S&W body guard .38. Take the batteries out of the laser though. I fucking hate lasers


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 7, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sometimes when I'm alone at the house I take out my Remington 870 and pet it and talk to it.



I am so glad I'm not the only one who does this...


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 7, 2012)

Being in the gun biz I have had quite a few personal carry guns over the years. I just swapped from a Nighthawk PDP 1911 bobtail .45 to a S&W 360 in .357. I know, its dinky and kinda girly but DAMN, its comfy to carry! The S@w was going to be the wifes carry but she is in love with my HK USP fullsize so since she carries a purse that can hold that bohemoth, Its hers.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 7, 2012)

S&W .40 Cal Semi-Automatic with an extended clip. Just for greeting visitors who don't knock of course.


----------



## Cashout (Oct 7, 2012)

Sig Sauer P226 SS .40 cal.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 7, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Sig Sauer P226 SS .40 cal.



I have one of those in 9mm as well.   love Sigs, great guns!


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 7, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> I have one of those in 9mm as well.   love Sigs, great guns!



I had a 229 in .40- loved it.  Have a 250 in .40 now. Its ok but no 226/229


----------



## Georgia (Oct 8, 2012)

Smith & Wesson .38 Special.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 8, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> I had a 229 in .40- loved it.  Have a 250 in .40 now. Its ok but no 226/229



yeah i have both a 229 and 250 in .40  Sig makes a nice gun!


----------



## curls (Oct 8, 2012)

smith wesson featherweight 38 / 357 with low flash rounds so the first shot at night does not blind you


----------



## St0ked (Oct 8, 2012)

Glock 19 is what I carry. Love it


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn you guys and these gun threads! Well I've been out the military for a year. I think it's time to go to the gun shop. I'm gonna start off with a Glock 19 then get a .45, 1911 looks nice..


----------



## curls (Oct 8, 2012)

I had an alexander arms beowulf but it was to hard to conceal haha.   The rounds were to $$$ traded it for other toys.


----------



## St0ked (Oct 8, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Damn you guys and these gun threads! Well I've been out the military for a year. I think it's time to go to the gun shop. I'm gonna start off with a Glock 19 then get a .45, 1911 looks nice..



You will love the 19, Ive had it for about 2 years now. Will never carry anything else. Very dependable!


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 8, 2012)

SIG P229  .40  w/trigicon   I love the gun but I need to get something easier to conceal in hot weather clothes in FL. looking at picking up a HK USPC or a SIG 232


----------



## Jezebel (Oct 8, 2012)

9mm M&P compact with Crimson Trace laser sight.  Hubby has so many firearms its not even funny.  Every time he bitches that we're broke I suggest he sell some of his guns and then he gives me this funny ass look like "Bitch you crazy!" lol


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 8, 2012)

Browning hi power
AR 15 with 110 round drum
S&w 40


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, in my hectic days I used to carry a box cutter.


----------



## eatspinach (Oct 8, 2012)

Only pistol I own now - Glock 24c w/xtra conv. barrell for 9mm. Followup shots are nice and a fairly accurate pistol. I am considering a cz 75b, or cz 2075bd for carry, or sig p226 ss 9mm. Considered the springfield subcompact for carry - it is accurate enough ,though the trigger would take getting used to.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 8, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Well, in my hectic days I used to carry a box cutter.



Dude, Ive been waiting to hear what your weapon of choice was.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 8, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> Dude, Ive been waiting to hear what your weapon of choice was.



I was never big on guns...maybe because I haven't been allowed to have one for so long. I always liked razors though. Then the handle of the box cutter feels good. With a new blade people don't know they're cut a lot of the times until their adrenaline lets up. All they know is they're wet. Then they realize they're sliced up. 
I had(still do but managed now) bad anxiety as a kid and I used to cut. I liked dull razors then so I could feel the cut.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 8, 2012)

If it breaks out, Im on your side bro.  I fucking hate knives.  Been stabbed your right about the wet thing.


----------



## hawks58 (Oct 8, 2012)

Beretta PX4 .40 SW. Love the sucker. Ran 300 rounds of cheap walmart through it earlier and it shot them all like a champ. Normally shoot some prvi partizan rounds I can get whole sale and it cycles them too. No fouling on the barrel, fairly light, and pretty low recoil. Carry it with some 180gr hollowpoint. I want to get a crimsion trace laser for it.


----------



## HH (Oct 8, 2012)

Who needs firearms when you got guns like these and a rape whistle


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 8, 2012)

HH said:


> Who needs firearms when you got guns like these and a rape whistle




Hahaaaaa!  Let me know how the whistle works out


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 8, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> yeah i have both a 229 and 250 in .40  Sig makes a nice gun!



250 just feels a little light. 229 was just right. Sig does make a nice gun. Ex wife ended up with the 229


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 8, 2012)

I have too many to list... May even want to get rid of a few so any local AZ guys want anything hit me up. Two Arizonans can make a trade without registering legally if it is between private parties and not an FFL. 

My fav to carry or keep near is my H&K USP .40 it's an awesome gun extended mag

Colt .38 special police edition from the 60's or 70's basically brand new I ran a couple through it though. Keep it where the lady can grab and shoot.

AK 762x39 W/ 75rd drum mag and slide-fire stock to make it run full auto (all legal somehow)

Basic 12g shotgun for home defense

That's all I will list...


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 8, 2012)

just a lil 22 and than 10awg.......

its older.


----------



## DADAWG (Oct 9, 2012)

Jenner said:


> well, can't carry here but if I could would be my Bersa



thinking about a bersa 380 for my pocket , im a fan of a safety on a pocket pistol and bersa is one of the few 380's that have one.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 9, 2012)

SA XD .40.  Love how it feels


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 9, 2012)

A friend of mine has a 380 but its built in a holster that looks like a mans wallet.  Dont know the name but its bad ass.  

He showed it to me and it could pass as a wallet until you shoot someone with it.

Couldnt find it but its similar to this.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 9, 2012)

That is cool, not sue what makes it a holster though?  But I love any attempt at concealment!


----------



## ccpro (Oct 9, 2012)

One of my ed carries...yeah I've dropped mine too!
http://youtu.be/NlWdr_FB5Xk


----------



## theminister (Oct 9, 2012)

only in america......


----------



## Omegareign (Oct 9, 2012)

I carry around one of those swords from the movie 300.  Get some crazy looks at the grocery store.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm a real old bastard (61), so you'd think I have seen and done a bit. But I'm Australian. That means while I haven't had as much firearm experience I have travelled a shitload more. (It also means I swear a lot. I'm Australian. That's the way it is. Get over it. It's meant in the nicest possible way.)

The first and last handgun I touched was in a Bart's sports store in Denver, CO, in 1991. I was bewildered that a shop employee would hand me a gun.

I know no-one who owns a firearm of any sort. (To my knowledge.)

I also know no-one who has spent any time incarcerated, even overnight. My wife did work with a guy that got put away for a while for white collar crime, if that counts. 

I have never touched a loaded handgun. I have fired 303s at a range maybe 40 years ago and a Steyr assault rifle on an army exercise course in 1996 and I enjoyed both enormously. And I fired hundreds of blanks on an Army exercise weekend with the Steyr and had a ball!

I have been in many, many countries in my life. In most I have never seen a firearm. I was amused at people's reactions on my reports of my first visit to the Middle East in 2004 or so - "Wasn't it scary?" The only firearm I saw was beside a soldier asleep in the sun on the Omani/Dubai border. Perhaps I was blind to them. I don't think so.

The safest I have ever felt was in Switzerland, where I have spent many months. (Though I have spent more time in America.) I realised at the time, I think, that behind every door in Switzerland there was an Army assault rifle, and plenty of ammunition, but that never entered my consciousness. 

So until recently I was puzzled and negative whenever the American arms debate raised its head. Until recently. And then I realised that the Amendment was written wisely - that a well-armed militia is necessary to protect the public - from the administration.

Does a well-armed militia protect the public from itself, from other countries? I don't know. But I think it's a decent insurance policy. Just in case. 

Just a different perspective . . .


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 10, 2012)

ccpro said:


> One of my ed carries...yeah I've dropped mine too!
> http://youtu.be/NlWdr_FB5Xk



Love the Microtech OTF.  Had one for a while and traded it for a Strider fixed blade tactical. The thing is a beast. Almost too heavy.  Wish I had my Microtech back!


----------



## ccpro (Oct 10, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> Love the Microtech OTF.  Had one for a while and traded it for a Strider fixed blade tactical. The thing is a beast. Almost too heavy.  Wish I had my Microtech back!



Microtechs are the shit I own several $$$, not proud..lol.  I also have a few custome autos that I never carry.


----------

